
Buy.com Makes Its Biggest Sale Yet: Itself - rmanocha
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/21/buy-com-makes-its-biggest-sale-yet-itself/?ref=technology
======
zandorg
I used to use those Buy.com 'first time buyer' £5 coupons (in about 2000) to
buy mice, etc, using a false name and altered address. They eventually
cottoned on, by which time I had notched up about 5 coupons!

